# Guide bashing ?



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

So, we have all this uproar on guide bashing as of late.

I want this to be a Q and A from a guides perspective to people out there who choose to bash guides.

Can you tell me why you would need to bash guides

I will ask in order of importance

What problem do you have with guides?

Why does everyone assume that some guy out with 4 guys on a boat is a guide

Do you really think guides limit out everyday? 

Do you think some guides do anything illegal?

Do you think they are just that much better than you, so you have to complain

I must point out, that some of the best fisherman out there I know are NOT GUIDES.... And some are.

Do you believe that we are hurting the resource?

If a guide is a jerk, is he being a jerk for a reason because you did something wrong to him... Potlick him or something>

I could care less about potlickers myself.. If they get int he way, i try and educate them to as to proper ettiquite...No yell at them across the water.. and i have give up on tossing topwaters there direction lol

I have been guiding for a number of years, and the only thing i see is that we are all to angry simply by the amount of boat traffic on the water, which most are not guides.

I can sit at the boat ramp and see who is a guide, who is a wanna be guide and who simply is someone trying to catch fish that has no idea what they are doing... I give those guys hints and try and help them out..

IN the end, all we want to do is have a good time using the resourse that belongs to EVERYONE in the state and visitors of our great state.

No one on this site can every say that i was a jerk, that i cut them off or that i yelled at them... Once i decided it just wasnt worth it years ago.

I try and give tips all the times, and i get tons of calls from people just asking question

We all have the same quest... TO CATCH Fish and have fun

Popcorn out... waiting on response... Be nice, or dont post lol


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

I persoanlly fish more then some guides, The only problem I have with guides are the ones who think they own the water. I've ran across a few of them at the end of the dike. Other than That I understand y'all are just trying to make a living doing what y'all love!!


----------



## gut hooked (Mar 23, 2005)

my favorite guides are the ones who call me the day before the trip and tell me the water is like coffee and the wind sucks and we should stay home or play golf.......

no really. i mean it. nothing sucks more than a wasted day with a $400 tab to boot.....


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

sun burn said:


> I persoanlly fish more then some guides, The only problem I have with guides are the ones who think they own the water. I've ran across a few of them at the end of the dike. Other than That I understand y'all are just trying to make a living doing what y'all love!!


There are more non guide idiots at that ramp than guides acting that way.


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 13, 2006)

Texxan1 said:


> So, we have all this uproar on guide bashing as of late.
> 
> I want this to be a Q and A from a guides perspective to people out there who choose to bash guides.
> 
> ...


I think a guides job should be to educate customers, not fill their freezers. The only guides I have fished with are catch and release only. I'm not saying that's how it should be, but keeping a boat load of peoples limits is a little excessive.


----------



## gut hooked (Mar 23, 2005)

I completely agree with your commentary on limits. I see lots of pics esp. from louisiana where folks have 70+ fish on deck and I have to wonder how many fish end up in the garbage eight months later, having been freezer burned etc. from improper storage.

I have a network of people i give fish to regularly that i catch because I can only keep so much for myself........

I couldn't give away a 70 fish box if i tried.........


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

JoshJ said:


> I think a guides job should be to educate customers, not fill their freezers. The only guides I have fished with are catch and release only. I'm not saying that's how it should be, but keeping a boat load of peoples limits is a little excessive.


Why is it excessive when it is allowed by the state?


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

bayourat said:


> There are more non guide idiots at that ramp than guides acting that way.


If you say so, usually the non-guides leave out and the guides are the ones sitting around waiting for their party to arrive.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

bayourat said:


> Why is it excessive when it is allowed by the state?


Why is it not excessive because the state allows it?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Just so you guys know, I am not trying to stir the pot. I just dont see where all the guide bashing is coming from.

There are bad apples everywhere, but its not gonna get any better with the amount of people getting on thee water these days.

Just last week, I helped a guy at the boat ramp put his boat on the trailer because he had no idea how to do it properly.. Why, because no one ever showed him. He thanked me, asked me for my card and wants to book a trip just to show him around they bay, so he isnt the potlicking person who runs up, drops the anchor next to you and ask you if you caught anything

Education is the key..... The more we try and educate people, the more we can all get along, have a good time and even catch some fish.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

The only problem I have with Guides is when they post advertisements in the Fish and Game Reports Forum rather than in the classifieds section where they belong. Guides are entitled to operate thier business within the confines of the law and if they are maintining thier buisiness in a legal manner then I have nothing against guides. Everyone else who gets butt hurt on the water becasue of the actions of someone they might think is a guide is missing the whole point of going fishing in the first place. Fish and have fun for cripes sake and enjoy your time on the water. Ignore the idiots and get you some tight lines.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I think a guides job should be to educate customers, not fill their freezers. The only guides I have fished with are catch and release only. I'm not saying that's how it should be, but keeping a boat load of peoples limits is a little excessive


First let me sat that I have never been on a guided trip and I don't know a guide. 
I think your statment above has nothing to do with a guide. If four people go out on a guided trip and all of them catch a limit it is up to each person to keep or release their fish, not the guide. The guide can't tell them not to keep legal fish. His job is to put the customer on the fish, not to tell them what to do with them.


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Texxan1 said:


> Just so you guys know, I am not trying to stir the pot. I just dont see where all the guide bashing is coming from.
> 
> There are bad apples everywhere, but its not gonna get any better with the amount of people getting on thee water these days.
> 
> ...


My opinion on why guides are bashed on (not my personal feelings or thoughts), is the pictures some of them post, or the amount of fish they string up for pictures at the dock. This is something tangible people can point to and say â€œthat is why there are fewer fish.â€ It gives the perception, to some, this is their daily results, because that is what is put out there.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/faq.php

Our Rules have been built over time for a reason. Most of them cover points that have been brought up in this thread.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I think a lot of people are just jealous because they don't have mountains of fish piled on there boat to take a picture with. I also think the potlickers are mad because the guides aren't giving detailed reports on How, When, and Where to catch all those fish. I have never fished with a guide in my life, but I do know several, and the one's I talk to care more about are fisheries than the average Joe , because fish are there lively-hood. I think most people are just to lazy to put in the time necessary to learn how to truly fish, and when they see someone with boat loads of fish, there natural reaction is to hate them.


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

I think a lot of people are just frustrated, fishing seems to be getting harder and harder every year and people are looking to blame it on something. The fisheries on the Texas coast have taken a hit over the past few years from a lot of different factors. With the way things are heading I think more people need to learn a little more about conservation and realize if we keep heading in the same direction we are in a world of hurt. 

I know this will never happen but I always wonder how much the fishing would change if it became illegal to fish with live or dead bait. You could only fish with plastics or flies. I bet it would change a lot of things up.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

sharkchum said:


> I think a lot of people are just jealous because they don't have mountains of fish piled on there boat to take a picture with. I also think the potlickers are mad because the guides aren't giving detailed reports on How, When, and Where to catch all those fish. I have never fished with a guide in my life, but I do know several, and the one's I talk to care more about are fisheries than the average Joe , because fish are there lively-hood. I think most people are just to lazy to put in the time necessary to learn how to truly fish, and when they see someone with boat loads of fish, there natural reaction is to hate them.


Nailed it.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Just a point of reference here.. Guides pay good money to advertise on this site, and any 2cool sponsor is allowed to advertise in any forum on this board.

I used to post reports all the time, of happy customers, crummy days and the days i care to forget.. But the main reason i dont post reports anymore is because of the flak i get from people behind the scene, wether its a threating text, a phone call from some drunk dude late at night or private messages.



Littlebeer said:


> The only problem I have with Guides is when they post advertisements in the Fish and Game Reports Forum rather than in the classifieds section where they belong. Guides are entitled to operate thier business within the confines of the law and if they are maintining thier buisiness in a legal manner then I have nothing against guides. Everyone else who gets butt hurt on the water becasue of the actions of someone they might think is a guide is missing the whole point of going fishing in the first place. Fish and have fun for cripes sake and enjoy your time on the water. Ignore the idiots and get you some tight lines.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Texxan1 said:


> But the main reason i dont post reports anymore is because of the flak i get from people behind the scene, wether its a threating text, a phone call from some drunk dude late at night or private messages.


Brad Paisley wrote a song about these folks: "So Much Cooler On Line".


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

Who's bashing guides? I love fishing with guides (good ones) to learn from them but most importantly--to steal their spots!! haha but seriously what do they think I'm paying them for? To catch a few fish? nahhh


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't understand any of it . Bashing guides because they catch to many fish , bash live bait because it catches to much fish etc . How about worry about yourself and the people you fish with . Do your part on conservation and educate those you come in contact with . But don't blame someone for catching fish with a guide or on live bait you don't know their circumstance that might be the only trip they take a year. And a lot of us buy live bait for the kids . I want them to enjoy fishing and catching instead of getting burned out grinding all day . Fishing is supposed to be a enjoyable event regardless of the way it's done .


----------



## saltwatermaniac (Nov 12, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> I think a lot of people are just jealous because they don't have mountains of fish piled on there boat to take a picture with. I also think the potlickers are mad because the guides aren't giving detailed reports on How, When, and Where to catch all those fish. I have never fished with a guide in my life, but I do know several, and the one's I talk to care more about are fisheries than the average Joe , because fish are there lively-hood. I think most people are just to lazy to put in the time necessary to learn how to truly fish, and when they see someone with boat loads of fish, there natural reaction is to hate them.


Haha your dead on man.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*2 problems w guides*

I only have 2 complaints with guides; one is taking a party out with croker and raping the reef, then possibly coming back out for an afternoon raping, number two there is one group of guides that have been around forever and they literally think they own the bay. They will climb all over you when you are on the fish--they have done it to me countless times, but if you get near them all hell breaks loose. I have actually been pushed to the side of fish I found only to have them move in and hoard the area. They will also go so far as to run their boat across your wade to screw you up. Last year I had another guide tell me he got into a ******* contest with them for doing the very same thing. Other then that no complaints.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> I think a lot of people are just jealous because they don't have mountains of fish piled on there boat to take a picture with. I also think the potlickers are mad because the guides aren't giving detailed reports on How, When, and Where to catch all those fish. I have never fished with a guide in my life, but I do know several, and the one's I talk to care more about are fisheries than the average Joe , because fish are there lively-hood. I think most people are just to lazy to put in the time necessary to learn how to truly fish, and when they see someone with boat loads of fish, there natural reaction is to hate them.]
> 
> X3
> It's the same as all the B.S. about how bad fishing is this year. I read those posts and crack up. This year had been awesome, but I don't go to spot x and catch 2 dinks and say fishing sucks because I use to catch fish here.


----------



## SwampTrout (Jun 14, 2013)

M only problem with guides is how expensive they are. GIVE ME YO SECRETS!!


----------



## tattoo (Jul 15, 2006)

*Please*

Its human nature for the non alphas to cry about errr thing, if they don't limit out then they bash, its the same with hunting because if they don't kill something then they point out the guys that didn't put in 2 months of work on the lease they just came and shot deer!!!! Fishing Guides and Hunting Guides make a living on natures recourses. I just hired a guide in the Florida keys ( Capt. Ben ) and this was the first guide I've ever hired and what made me pick him was his pictures on his web and Facebook....
my hat is off to all guides!!!!
tight lines!!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Bashin'.....??? didn't know any was going on really..just a little piece about this advertising on a ceratin section!!


----------



## Jeff Atchley (Oct 21, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> I think a lot of people are just jealous because they don't have mountains of fish piled on there boat to take a picture with. I also think the potlickers are mad because the guides aren't giving detailed reports on How, When, and Where to catch all those fish. I have never fished with a guide in my life, but I do know several, and the one's I talk to care more about are fisheries than the average Joe , because fish are there lively-hood. I think most people are just to lazy to put in the time necessary to learn how to truly fish, and when they see someone with boat loads of fish, there natural reaction is to hate them.


Sharkchum you nailed it!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

V-Bottom said:


> Bashin'.....??? didn't know any was going on really..just a little piece about this advertising on a ceratin section!!


*78550 LOL!! :ac1090:*


----------



## fishanywhere (May 21, 2004)

sharkchum said:


> I think a lot of people are just jealous because they don't have mountains of fish piled on there boat to take a picture with. I also think the potlickers are mad because the guides aren't giving detailed reports on How, When, and Where to catch all those fish. I have never fished with a guide in my life, but I do know several, and the one's I talk to care more about are fisheries than the average Joe , because fish are there lively-hood. I think most people are just to lazy to put in the time necessary to learn how to truly fish, and when they see someone with boat loads of fish, there natural reaction is to hate them.


Like so many others, I think part of it is this. These are the same people that want to outlaw croaker fishing as well.

However, I think some people's issue with it is that guides make a living off of a public resource, much like a commercial fisherman does. I think they are misguided (pun intended) because what a guide really does is allow people to reach fish they have a right to catch as part of the public that they otherwise couldn't reach. IE they are helping people access a resource that is public and I think that's ok. I do think guides should have to pay more for a license given their overall indirect impact on the resource. From the regs it looks like a license is $200 which is frighteningly cheap given the amount of public resource they are involved in taking.

I personally have a MUCH bigger issue with commercial fishing because they, for a pretty small amount of money, have a massive impact on the resource and the people that profit are them. They aren't helping the public access the fishery but are rather taking for profit and requiring the public to pay retail prices for it which is a HUGE difference to me.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I have fished with guides fron Galveston to the LLM, never did catch a limit.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

Leave the Guides alone. Almost all of them are great Guys, and if you will take the time to know them you will probably make good friends. Most of them practice catch and release, and will teach you how to read the water. I personally use them all the time. I'm not saying that a few think they own the water, and a few boat too many fish. Lets keep etiquette in our thoughts all the time, and as one of our own great Texas Guides always says "remember the buffalo". We don't have to try and load the freezer every time we go out, just need a few to make the grease stink.


----------



## redfish_slayer1 (Apr 2, 2013)

Just look at Adams posting all about big lake. big lake will be the next POC and his bravado dock shots are accelerating the process. That's why everyone hates him


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Even with the guides, I still have a hard time thinking there is more fishing pressure today than 40 or 50 years ago given the commercial fishing pressure, no limits on anything, gillnets, big seines that used to haul in trout by the truck loads......


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Texxan1 said:


> Just a point of reference here.. Guides pay good money to advertise on this site, and any 2cool sponsor is allowed to advertise in any forum on this board.
> 
> I used to post reports all the time, of happy customers, crummy days and the days i care to forget.. But the main reason i dont post reports anymore is because of the flak i get from people behind the scene, wether its a threating text, a phone call from some drunk dude late at night or private messages.


I never said it was against the rules to advertise. My opinion is that it's classless to advertise when folks are anticipating a something else. Does it hurt to say something like "we were using chartreuse lures around structure?" That simple bit of information is helpful without giving away the secrets to your livelihood.

It sucks that you would recieve negative feedback in your reporting and I think its a shame that you would be subjected to antagonistic PM's and phonecalls. I don't read the reports anymore if a guide is posting as I know its going to be an advertisement and nothing more. I think the guides are actually doing themselves a disservice in this sense as it can create a negative opinion of their business and the profession. It's not guide bashing it's just an observation and providing feedback to the folks who are using this forum. But alas, it is only my opinion and nothing more.

I have no idea why folks hate on guides as I know several and have used guide services in the past. I have never limited out but I have always learned something on those trips. In my experience, people are always looking to blame someone else for their misfortune. People who have a bad experience fishing will look to place the blame on anything other than themselves. Guides are an easy target due to them posting or showing pictures of them often catching limits. I don't hold this opinion but in the world of instant gratification and all the negative press surrounding the fisheries, it's easiest to point to the guides and say "they are the reason I'm not catching fish, just look at how much they take every day."

I know this opinion is not true but you would be surprised how many people are ignorant to how many days guides don't limit out. I have great appreciation for folks who can get on the fish and consistently put em in the box. They have invested many years and a lot of money to become that proficient and I respect that a ton.

Trying to understand why poeple hate on guides is like trying to understand why some people hate america. I'll never be able to understand either and I never will. Good luck in your search for the answer.

Tight lines.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

SurfRunner said:


> Even with the guides, I still have a hard time thinking there is more fishing pressure today than 40 or 50 years ago given the commercial fishing pressure, no limits on anything, gillnets, big seines that used to haul in trout by the truck loads......


HuH! Go out there next weekend & report back what you see.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm just gonna sit here and drink this.. :brew: 

I love what I do and anyone that talks bad of me never really met me.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

SurfRunner said:


> Even with the guides, I still have a hard time thinking there is more fishing pressure today than 40 or 50 years ago given the commercial fishing pressure, no limits on anything, gillnets, big seines that used to haul in trout by the truck loads......


My dad used to tell me stories of seining the beach . Their whole extended family would show up . Truck loads of trout reds flounder and crabs . He said the would go once a year but many people would go every weekend and sell their catch . I don't know about less pressure but I bet its close .


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

texasislandboy said:


> I'm just gonna sit here and drink this.. :brew:
> 
> I love what I do and anyone that talks bad of me never really met me.


U do that bro, we all love what we do, everyone should anyway, so let chit slide off your back and keep on catchin' them fish!!!


----------



## fishanywhere (May 21, 2004)

Littlebeer said:


> Does it hurt to say something like "we were using chartreuse lures around structure?"


this x10000000000000

I'm with you re: not even bothering to read at least some of the guide reports because I know it's going to read about like this:

"Look at all these fish I killed today! I've got 2 spots open next week and 1 the week after. Call me to catch some fish!"

Wow! that's a really helpful and insightful "report" that's located in the fishing reports section. I can *maybe* narrow down the location the fish were caught in maybe by the area code of the phone number he posted. GMAFB.

There are a few people like Chris Martin, Capt Kelley and a few others that post some hints and some how-to's and I think people appreciate it. I read and appreciate those reports. The just blatant ads I don't read and furthermore I won't book those guys because they've wasted my time by posting an ad where a fishing report is supposed to be. I'm sure that won't put them out of business, but I can vote with my $ in this instance so I will.

It requires no effort whatsoever to give a really brief pattern description and lures or bait that was used. That's what I give in my reports.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> HuH! Go out there next weekend & report back what you see.


 I know...See it all time. Now we have more people taking fewer fish, while 40 years ago we had fewer people taking more fish.......more boats on the water really doesn't prove anything. I am willing to say most folks you see on the water do not know how to fish. They dress like they do, act like they do, own boats that look like they do...but don't.

I would like to hear from some of the older guides that have been fishing since the 60's or 70's. Whatever they say, I will believe. They have seen it and know fish more than anyone.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I think with guides, like anything else, a few bad apples can ruin it for the whole bunch. I have had wonderful experiences with guides and then I have almost been run over by them. In some cases, I had been fishing the same water for 2 or 3 hours with no one in sight. All the sudden, the guide decides he wants to be right where I am, and they motor right in on top of us, like they are old friends and are gonna tie up. Then he has to cast out for all the folks on his boat, because the idiots don't know how to fish.

Don't lose your common courtesy just because you fish these waters everyday and you get paid for it. You have no special right to any water anymore than anyone else does. If you see me fishing there, be a man instead of a jackass, and find another spot to fish.

Like I said, any guide I choose to deal with, doesn't act this way, or he will never get my business or any recommendation from me again. I don't bash them on forums. What would be the point? If you are that kind of guy, you don't give a **** about other's opinions anyway.


Good guides have a long line of customers and are booked months in advance, because they are just that, good quality individuals. I have fished with many solid guides over the years, but for me, I could care less if there is a fish in the box. I like learning and I like leaning on their years of experience. I like to hear their perspective from being on the water all the time.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

I just hate advertisements..... of any kind. Youtube video, tv, & also including fishing reports. 

I dont particularly mind the ones that are once every few weeks or so, but the ones that are several times a week just gets a bit old.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I have nothing but respect for quite a few guides and then there are the "others". I know for a fact I would lose my **** and probably kick someone off my boat when lots of these guides bite their tongue and keep on guiding. I like to help people learn but many people are not on a guides boat to learn how to fish or learn the area and those two reasons are in my mind the real reasons people should hire a guide. Many are on that boat to ice a limit and get drunk. Many are on that boat because their rich yuppie business partner paid for the trip to impress them. Many are on that boat to get away from the wife for the weekend and go to the strip club and come home smelling like fish so it is not obvious. These are not reasons to hire a guide but it happens and in turn, those people still end up with ten trout even though they may not have even caught them, they were just another head to add to the "pile of fish" we see pictures off that they try to impress clients with. If you want to impress me and many other people on here why don't you practice some teaching trips and less "whack em and stack em". That gets pretty ridiculous. Legal? Yes. Tacky and wasteful? Yes. Is there any real reason for it and is it good for conservation? Not really.

Hire a guide when you want to go fishing and it is cheaper in the long run than buying and maintaining a boat and all the gear that entails. 
Just because the limits are set does not mean people have to keep every legal fish they catch. There are lots of things in this world that are legal but that does not mean they are right! 
Believe it or not there are guides that will give a discount for catch and release trips. There are many that would hang up on someone that calls them up asking to go on a meat haul but a good many that would jump all over the chance to throw an ice chest full of fish on a dock and take an internet picture so they can get more business and get that meat haul trip on the books. 
All these snowbirds that think it is their right to drag a cooler full of fillets back to their RV because "they don't get to fish much" really **** me off. Go back to Michigan and catch some yellow perch out of a hole in the ice. 
The one thing that ruffles my feathers and many others is when a guide says "but these clients paid good money to limit out"...keep that up and see how it works out for us in ten years. 
Other than that, many guides are very respectable and conduct themselves in a tasteful manner but as Thomas stated...the bad apples ruin all guides reputations in a majority of the public's minds.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Capt. Thomas is alright in my book! too many haters on 2cool. That's the main reason I don't post any fishing reports anymore. People just gonna hate. sad.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

It almost pains me to say this but I agree with smack.....man, I feel like I need a shower.... I just got into the saltwater thing in the last couple of years. Been bass fishing all my life. I booked a bunch of trips to avoid being the guy that breaks all the rules and also to speed up the learning curve. I'm glad I did. I've only fished with two guides, one mainly, and both are class guys I'd recommend in a heartbeat. We rarely catch a pile of fish and that's not what I'm there for.

I had a trip booked yesterday. Croaker was on the menu but I told him I wasn't after limits, that I'd rather throw artificial and take our chances. I'll never be a bait fisherman and don't have any desire to fish that way. Nothing against those that do its just not my thing. He said no problem, lets go. To me, a good guide will listen and meet your needs. My wife has been on all but one of these trips and has become a pretty dam good fisher....person?...lol.....I highly recommend guides if you're new at it just as I'd recommend lessons for new golfers. Let them know what you want and expect up front and you'll learn a ton. Like anything else, it's a lot more enjoyable if you're good at it.....


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

Thomas, I tell you what I have a relative through marriage that is a very successful full time guide in Galveston and he was a rude cocky person with no respect for people. the problem is that there are a few guides that do it full time and appreciate the water and respect the people around them. But majority of the guides and I am saying most of them are part time are cocky and act like they own the water and the boat launches. You have always been very respectful and kind to people on the this board and I have never made one comment about guides until now since you asked.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Exactly Thomas, we need to bash the )(*$#$ fools.. Im on the educating side. Especially at the ramp.. Think its funny when someone could use your help and you sit back and laugh at em ? If they are ignorant, let their boat sink...


Texxan1 said:


> Just so you guys know, I am not trying to stir the pot. I just dont see where all the guide bashing is coming from.
> 
> There are bad apples everywhere, but its not gonna get any better with the amount of people getting on thee water these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## CaptainHebert (Jun 14, 2004)

I am a Guide so I hope everyone is not talking about me. I try and give some info or at least make the report fun.

There are a few bad apples in the Guide business and just hope they don't give the impression that all Guides are like that. I try and teach my customers something every trip and try and show everyone a good time.

Here are a few of my past post.

http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1023489

http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=860857

http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=599705

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=500063

http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=501055

I do advertise but I am a paid sponsor and thats what helps keep the site up. I try not to do it too much because I know it gets old if I hit it several times in one week. So please forgive me if I advertise too much but I try not to do it too much. Other than advertising I try and be a active member with something to contribute.

So everyone just get out and fish have a good time and enjoy yourself.

Enjoy
Capt. Shawn Hebert


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I try and not bash any guides even though I feel compelled sometime's. I understand they are just making a living and I respect that. If you rant and start cussing cause you think you own the water expect retaliation.
That was a good post CaptainHerbert and you have my respect.
The last 3 guided trips I have been on have resulted in me catching 1 gafftop. I thought that was the ONE but it is not about how many.


----------



## topwatrout (Aug 25, 2009)

Where is a real guide when you need him...Capt JT?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Time to close this mess.......


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

i only have one problem with guides.... the ones who stare at the women in my skiff while im out here tryin to catch a tarpon!! AND the ones whoo ask for a beer... get your own keystone lite.... i work hard for my money and ill be dam'ed if some potlicker comes up and asks for a brew. 


capt jt

ps i am open all july... the poonage is on and theyre a bitin in the marsh... 4 hr all you can drink keystone $150.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

jettytarpon said:


> i only have one problem with guides.... the ones who stare at the women in my skiff while im out here tryin to catch a tarpon!! AND the ones whoo ask for a beer... get your own keystone lite.... i work hard for my money and ill be dam'ed if some potlicker comes up and asks for a brew.
> 
> capt jt
> 
> ps i am open all july... the poonage is on and theyre a bitin in the marsh... 4 hr all you can drink keystone $150.


Glad to see you are still alive! It's been a while!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

CaptainHebert said:


> I am a Guide so I hope everyone is not talking about me. I try and give some info or at least make the report fun.
> 
> There are a few bad apples in the Guide business and just hope they don't give the impression that all Guides are like that. I try and teach my customers something every trip and try and show everyone a good time.
> 
> ...


Mr. Hebert... I speak for myself but I think you are doing things right.

No need to explain yourself....

I fish your waters exclusively and have a trip planned in your future. Keep it bub...

Plenty others abuse the board and only use this a a marketing tool..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

*2*



Aggieangler said:


> I think with guides, like anything else, a few bad apples can ruin it for the whole bunch. I have had wonderful experiences with guides and then I have almost been run over by them. In some cases, I had been fishing the same water for 2 or 3 hours with no one in sight. All the sudden, the guide decides he wants to be right where I am, and they motor right in on top of us, like they are old friends and are gonna tie up. Then he has to cast out for all the folks on his boat, because the idiots don't know how to fish.
> 
> Don't lose your common courtesy just because you fish these waters everyday and you get paid for it. You have no special right to any water anymore than anyone else does. If you see me fishing there, be a man instead of a jackass, and find another spot to fish.
> 
> ...


Why does it make someone an idiot because they don't know how to fish. Maybe thats why they get a guide, because they dont know how to fish?Maybe they just want to have fun and catch fish but are new to the sport? You sound like the kind of guy who would go to like Hannah's reef, then call someone a potlicker because they pulled in 400 yards to fish the reef. Then you say you were hammering them until some potlicker came in on your fish and messed it up.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

I have no problem with guides, they can do what they want as long as they are within the law! People will always cry and whine like little babies about anything. There are just way to many elitist personality types around. The fish are still in the bays, but this crazy wind and weather, we've had has messed it all up. It will get much better, give it a month or two!


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Big Lake*



redfish_slayer1 said:


> Just look at Adams posting all about big lake. big lake will be the next POC and his bravado dock shots are accelerating the process. That's why everyone hates him


Exactly, 2 guy's I work with were drooling all over the pic's of fish in some of those Calcasieu post, a few weeks ago they stopped in Galveston picked up a few dozen croaker and went down there, on their first outing they murdered the fish, I promise you they have told everyone they know and last weekend they went that way again with some of their friends in 3 different boats and put it on the Trout and Redfish again.
When you reveal the great spots they will come, and Lake Calcasieu is a place that is easy to catch fish, but has not been overfished at all in the past but that is about to change.


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thomas, I have read many of your posts and believe you to be someone who cares. Most people only worry about guides when they perceive it hurts them in some way. I have been shallow fishing upper coast for a long time and paid dues, no 2 cool, no google earth, no search function, just polarized glasses and time. This is a very small fishery, totally unlike the open bay and not as dependant on tide, etc. I am not venting but you asked the question and I will try and be candid. The backwaters are changing rapidly, i have watched closely for 25 years. It makes me sad that it will never be like it once was. In all truth, if it dies, it will be because of the internet.


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

Amen Captain!!!


----------



## texas skiffaroo (Oct 8, 2013)

I am jealous of guides and refuse to pay $450 to fish the bay for 1/2 a day.
So I showed them.
Bought a boat for $20'000 and found every reef in East Matagorda Bay with my propeller and all the shallow areas in Barroom Bay.
Even though the map said shallow I had to be sure.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Now........................I'll tel ya right here--Thomas and his beautiful wife are some of the good ones period--Both them can out fish me in a heartbeat!

BUTT........................................if I hire a guide it will be Thomas 4 sure--which I will do this season w/ my bro and sis! h:

I fish as much as I can--had guides chunk out anchor not 50; from me--We made it to his spot b-4 he did--Toast to him and wish them luck--lots of fish in the sea. Life is short----Pick UR Battles and let a man make a living. MERICA! 

swamp

(Torn b-tween the $150 keystone dude tho!:slimer


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll probably open a huge can of worms on this thread, but 10% catch 90% and that's probably leaning more towards the 5% to 95% with all the traffic now. Just because more people are on the water doesn't automatically mean more fish are dying. In all honesty, they are getting more of a warning to hide. Same as a big buck goes into hiding once you start filling your feeders and messing with your blind a month before season and you haven't been around in 6-8 months. If anything the extra traffic might be hurting the habitat, but we don't have the burning shoreline problems like I always hear about farther south. I'm probably one of the guys that writes the reports everyone has problems with. If I told you exactly where we caught them and then you went there the next day and didn't catch them, then you'd still be mad cause now I'm lying. They have tails and move constantly, depending on the tide, bait, etc. We rarely ever run right back to the exact spot we were the day before by looking at our gps. We are always scanning for bait, reading the water and then deciding where to park off what the area is telling us. We might be in the same general area, but not on top of the same numbers like a wreck while offshore fishing. Everyone scans the internet and sees some people catching fish and then when they go, see tons of boats and then they don't limit & the finger pointing starts. Or it's the ole, I used to hammer them here 10-15 years ago and now I don't know why I can't catch anything...... Our tactics have changed so much over the last 5-7 years that if we still fished the same as we did then we'd be struggling as well. Mother Nature changes things and the fish move with what she tells them. Just because grass beds used to be where you fished doesn't mean a shoreline burner killed them and now all the fish are dead. Just means you have to hunt the fish down, the grass beds moved so the bait moved so the fish moved so if you want to catch them you better move. Boat traffic does make it more difficult. During the week you can spread out and cover more ground and really locate the school. On the weekends you better make the right call early, otherwise it's probably going to be a grind. The fish are more skittish on the weekends as well, not that they can't be caught, just means you might have to work more for them. Another problem is the state of mind that everyone seems to have now a days of a sense of entitlement and wanting everything NOW. They see pictures or hear that someone hammered them, they fished the same day and didn't do so well and instead of looking at themselves for why they did poorly they instead start the blame game. It's usually always the croaker soakers fault..... Take croaker out of the equation and everyone is happy..... Not really. The die heart lure guys, probably yes. But I pretty sure their are way more bait throwers(live, dead, shrimp, croaker, etc) than lure guys and most of them still aren't catching fish. Heaven forbid everyone get upset when the lure guys hammer them for weeks in the fall..... It's all ok, they were caught with lures right. Fish is still dead no matter what. Mother Nature takes and gives back more to the ecosystem than we can ever do. Some rain and fresh water runoff into our bays on a consistent bases would really help things out. Our area is going to the 5 fish in sept, I can't wait to hear the new excuses that ppl will come up with when they STILL can't catch fish. Everyone thinks you just throw a croaker out there and bam, limits just happen..... Anyone that thinks that has NO idea! I've heard from more "pure lure" guys that tired it and came up asking what they were doing wrong because they couldn't lose a croaker and switched back to lures and caught fish. Yes it does narrow the gap between professional and amateur, but it in no way makes it an even playing field. Everyone is complaining about no fish and we have still been doing pretty good over the last 4-6 weeks since the majority of it started. If you really want to find out what's going on in a bay system, 2cool isn't where you're going to get it. Locals, guides that are on the water daily, people that are seeing it first hand including gill net surveys. If you want to learn, then you have to get out there and figure it out. Every day on the water you should learn new things no matter if you catch fish or not, that's how you're going to be able to consistently stay on the fish. Hope this doesn't ruffle to many feathers and wasn't to much of a run on. Good luck to everyone out there!


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

I was entertained to hear my neighbor say he caught a fish on the north shoreline of W. bay about a month ago and a guide who was in the vicinity came right in on him. I would watch my other buddy 30 yrs ago argue with a well known guide when we fished Trinity b/c that guide thought he owned the bay. Nothing new. Some do it. Most don't.


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Okay, ill play, even though i normally dont. Buy let me ask this question....why does a person become a guide??? Especially when theyre 25 yrs old or youger. Cuz they care so much for our resource, and they wanna be stewards to educate people and protect our bays???? Very unlikely! Most do it so they can get paid to do what we all love! But at what cost? I know MANY guides who have full time refinery jobs, and soon as croakers season starts, theyre out there pounding away on the water. And, it can be very lucrative, especially when youre already drawing a full time paycheck to begin with! I kbow many guide who are truly good people. But they wont ******** you! They love to fish, and espcially get paid to do so! And please dont preach about how hard your life is making a living on the water........last i looked youre still free to go punch a clock lije everyone else......bash away!!!!


----------



## Jeff Atchley (Oct 21, 2013)

CT750 said:


> Okay, ill play, even though i normally dont. Buy let me ask this question....why does a person become a guide??? Especially when theyre 25 yrs old or youger. Cuz they care so much for our resource, and they wanna be stewards to educate people and protect our bays???? Very unlikely! Most do it so they can get paid to do what we all love! But at what cost? I know MANY guides who have full time refinery jobs, and soon as croakers season starts, theyre out there pounding away on the water. And, it can be very lucrative, especially when youre already drawing a full time paycheck to begin with! I kbow many guide who are truly good people. But they wont ******** you! They love to fish, and espcially get paid to do so! And please dont preach about how hard your life is making a living on the water........last i looked youre still free to go punch a clock lije everyone else......bash away!!!!


LMAO! Wow!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

After reading 7 pages of this, my conclusion is THE WIND NEEDS TO STOP BLOWING! Just go fish


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Like any other job performed in the public eye, every time a guide goes to work they are also acting as an ambassador for their profession. Just like a law enforcement officer or a lawyer, all it takes is one guide behaving badly to cast a pall over the entire profession (such is the nature of human perception). But just like those other professions, you will always have some individuals more concerned with themselves and their ego who care little about the profession they represent and their behavior in public will reflect that. IMHO, bashing accomplishes nothing unless backed up with the guides' name and specific facts....only then will market pressure entice someone to either change, or find another profession more suited to their personality. Without specifics, it's just more gossip and background noise more appropriate for your knitting bee or coffee klatch.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have no problem with guides or any one keeping legal limits. I think the 5 trout limits down south have got a lot of people mad and they are blaming guides.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Bingo!


jeffm66 said:


> i have no problem with guides or any one keeping legal limits. I think the 5 trout limits down south have got a lot of people mad and they are blaming guides.


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

Retiring soon and after reading all of this I think I want to be a guide.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

First of all guides like Thomas, Capt. Hebert, Mickey, and a bunch of others are a credit to the industry. They put up with all sorts of folks and give them an enjoyable fun experience that most appreciate. 

Then there is the other guide. This is the one that causes folks to get a bad taste in their mouths for guides. Here is an expereince that happened to me. A buddy and I fished upper Trinity one afternoon, mid week. Had a great trip, catch a bunch of ttrout and head to the ramp at Ft. Anahuac. We get in the channel about half way to ramp and see a boat, also heading towards ramp ahead of us. This boat is basicly running just fast enough to stay on plane. We slow and follow because it is a fairly narrow channel and it would just be rude to pass them. This boat reaches the ramp and the driver pulls up lets everyone out then pulls in and blocks the ramp so no one can get to it. My buddy asks if the guy is going to leave his boat in the way. I looked back shugged and stood waiting in the front of the boat. Guy get the boat tied and heads for his truck while everyone else stands looking at us. My buddy is finally able to pull up where I can get out to get our truck. I head over get the truck and pull up to wait until the other guy loads his boat. 

By this time it is obvious he is a guide. The customers aren't helping to load the boat or drive the truck, ect. No big deal, I'm not in a hurry so I get on the phone to let my wife know we are off the water.

The guide backs in, loads the boat and pulls out. I'm still talking to the wife when he pulls 3/4 out of the ramp, turns towards me and stops. Fixing to tell the wife I have to go when the guy walks up and opens the passenger side door of my truck. Before I can say anything he asks in a very belligerant manner if I have a problem with him. 

OK folks I am a law enforcement officer and have been for over 20 years. I know when someone is looking for trouble. This guys was and obviously figured his bluff and bravado was going to make me run for cover. I told him I did not know him and he should walk away from my truck now. He asked again if I had a problem with him and said I saw you shrug your shoulders at me. I told him quietly, in my police voice, to walk away or he would regret it. I guess it got through his thick skull because he did walk away. He met his clients at the cleaning table while we loaded then was nice enough to flip us off as we drove by.

I will tell you I did not know at the time who this person was but it only took a couple of calls to find out. I can tell you if I wanted to bash him and let everyone know who he is it would be quite easy to do so by simply giving a description of his boat, truck, ect.

This is the type of person that causes guide bashing. Of course if he was in any other industry he would be a problem there also and have a negative influence there also.

So folks don't bash the guiding industry, they work hard for you. The bad apples usually go away after they rot for a while.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Next.............


----------



## Cowboymatt (Aug 12, 2012)

Guides should be outlawed our bays should be for recreational fishing not for profit if you want to profit be a comercial fisherman some guys learn how to catch a few fish and then want to exploited our bays for profit maybe they could give boater safety courses or somthing if the hordes of guides continue to exploit our bays for profit the fishing will realy be bad for our children and grandchildren my 2 cents


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

*Dwight Yokum and buck Owens*



texasislandboy said:


> I'm just gonna sit here and drink this.. :brew:
> 
> I love what I do and anyone that talks bad of me never really met me.


 sounds like you been listening to these guys


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

They put a disproportional amount of pressure on the resource but from what I can tell most don't put a lot back into it. 

That goes for fishing and hunting guides.

I said "most" not all 

From my experience most guides are concerned about exploiting the resources as much as possible.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

This must be what Capt. Mickey and a Venice Capt. were referring to on the radio when they said they no longer visit 2cool. Said there are to many cowards posting from behind their screens on this site.


----------



## wahoozy (Apr 8, 2007)

Everyone that bashes the guides because of a drain on resources are usually quite hypocritical because they are the same bunch that sees no problem in tournaments. Easy to bash the guides but most recs wont look in the mirror. The shear number of tournaments on the coast is 10X what goes on a freshwater lake and at least freshwater tournaments it's catch and release. Take Rockport, on any given summer weekend there are 5 tournaments being fished, now take Sam Rayburn there maybe 1 or 2 tournaments and they are not kill tournaments. Until you guys advocate change in tournaments, stop with these silly threads that only divides us. Look in the mirror first


----------



## DUTY FIRST (Jun 23, 2012)

Mr. Breeze said:


> This must be what Capt. Mickey and a Venice Capt. were referring to on the radio when they said they no longer visit 2cool. Said there are to many cowards posting from behind their screens on this site.


Yep. That's what killed the old WM* board. This board is headed in the same direction. The posted rules are not even being enforced.


----------



## wahoozy (Apr 8, 2007)

Tournament guys are the ones buying shallow water tower boats burning shore lines, buying boats capable of 80mph, and acting as though they are on a time crunch to catch the biggest fish. I have found these guys the most rude people. I pulled a group of tournament guys off a reef they tried to burn over because they said they needed to get back to the weigh in. Later that day I saw them at the ramp and acted as if they didn't even know me or thank me.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

wahoozy said:


> Everyone that bashes the guides because of a drain on resources are usually quite hypocritical because they are the same bunch that sees no problem in tournaments. Easy to bash the guides but most recs wont look in the mirror. The shear number of tournaments on the coast is 10X what goes on a freshwater lake and at least freshwater tournaments it's catch and release. Take Rockport, on any given summer weekend there are 5 tournaments being fished, now take Sam Rayburn there maybe 1 or 2 tournaments and they are not kill tournaments. Until you guys advocate change in tournaments, stop with these silly threads that only divides us. Look in the mirror first


This is completely wrong. I can think of 5 250-700 boat tournaments on Toledo bend that happen every year, and that's not taking into account all the bass club tournaments. Ever heard of TOBI or LOBI? Those club tourneys are 50-150 boat tournaments and are every weekend from March through June.

They are no kill tourneys which is way cooler. And there are too many up and down the coast, but we have it easy compared to the lake guys.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Guides need to be at the forefront of conservation. 

I just don't see that. Most are more worried about limits or limitations to access of their fishing spots. 

I have talked many times with a prominent guide out of Rockport. Nice gentleman.

But he contends that prop scarring of the sea grass beds is good for them. He was serious. He believes they grow faster and better when they are consistently cut up by props.

Those kinds of statement kind of concern me.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Texxan1 said:


> So, we have all this uproar on guide bashing as of late.
> 
> I want this to be a Q and A from a guides perspective to people out there who choose to bash guides.
> 
> ...


Answers to your questions:

Only those who think "this spot" is theirs when I am there first, but that goes to anyone, not just guides. I calmly tell them its not polite to crowd, then quietly trolling motor out, leave and find fish someplace else. I fish alone 90% of the time just so I can get away from people.

I dont

No- fished with guides many times, have never caught limits It was to learn something about their bay

Maybe a few, but as a rule, much less so than the general public. I dont see that as a problem

No - Ive put in my time over the past 60 yrs learning how to catch fish. I probably catch more than most guides

I am not sure, more guides equates to more pressure. Science says the resource has been depleted on the mid/lower coast enough to warrant a reduction to a 5 trout limit. Lots of variables in the reasons - fishing pressure, drought, traffic, weather, and maybe Aliens......who knows. How much of this is attributable to guides, I dont know.

Guides serve a valuable function in our economy. They give people without boats access to a public resource - legal and fine. My issue is I think it should cost more than $210 to get a license to do it. Just a matter of economics. I dont want to take away your right to do it, only that you pay a current market based price for it.

Most Guides can be great sources of knowledge if treated right.

Being a jerk? Im a very laid back guy, it has to be his fault he is a jerk.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, I've read this whole thread and I won't go to the salt this year,by gone days because of a lot of things mentioned in this thread. I'm going to pull my nice flats boat out of the garage amd under a shade tree. Then I'm gonna have a drink of crown or two, while setting in said boat and reminiscing about by gone days. Guess I'll sell my boat. The answer to the problem is progress.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Guides are not causing the problem with the fishing. 

Much bigger issues are at work.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

A men brother i agree every body needs help in one way or another you please everyone there is always one thats going to be jealous and raise hell some of these reports are extreme this doesnt happen everyday pottlicker or not i agree on boat traffic even on weekdays nobody works anymore seems like


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Texan, do you think over a time period of say 2-3 months, there are more derogatory comments about guides made on 2Cool or do you think there are more comments made from guides about how their customers are poor fishermen?

We will never know but my point is to not worry about what a bunch of guys post on a message board.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I love guides except when they break or the inserts fall out. Seriously I surf fish and never have seen a guide.


----------



## wahoozy (Apr 8, 2007)

fattyflattie said:


> This is completely wrong. I can think of 5 250-700 boat tournaments on Toledo bend that happen every year, and that's not taking into account all the bass club tournaments. Ever heard of TOBI or LOBI? Those club tourneys are 50-150 boat tournaments and are every weekend from March through June.
> 
> They are no kill tourneys which is way cooler. And there are too many up and down the coast, but we have it easy compared to the lake guys.


One question, do you fish tournaments? And is it just the boat count on one lake that makes that statement wrong? Again everyone on these threads ignore the tournament problems..... Maybe they should post pictures of the 28-33" multiple big trout brought in at tournaments on the weekends then would you guys start crying about that and realize the tournaments have a far greater impact on our bays because they are kill tournaments after the biggest trout or biggest slot red.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

tournament problems... 


most tournaments are going to a 25" trout slot anyway.. anyone weighing in a big trout on a tournament day is more than likely someone who's on the water all the time anyway... unless they just hired a guide to fish with for the tournament.


----------



## wahoozy (Apr 8, 2007)

Kyle 1974 said:


> tournament problems...
> 
> people that would probably be fishing anyway decide to pay some money to see who catches the biggest fish on that particular day. and THAT'S the problem...? :rotfl:
> 
> someone argues guides catch too many limits, the guides say they rarely catch fish. now we have people saying too many boats in a tournament is bringing in a 28- *33*" trout to weigh in. 33" trout being weighed in. ROFL


I have personally seen 32" and 33" trout in a June tournament come to the docks, fish were coming out of Baffin and were skinny and weighed in around 7 pounds. 28" trout are very common in tournaments, if you disagree then you really need to get out of the house more.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I know exactly why people bash guides. People love to sit around and beetch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AC123 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Guides*

PM me I'll take ya'll out. State Water Snapper and Kingfish trips out of Port Mansfield. We will fish however you want. It's all about fun, fun, fun.

Mosquito Fleet Charters
Port Mansfield, Texas


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

wahoozy said:


> I have personally seen 32" and 33" trout in a June tournament come to the docks, fish were coming out of Baffin and were skinny and weighed in around 7 pounds. 28" trout are very common in tournaments, if you disagree then you really need to get out of the house more.


How
Many tournaments do you fish? It always seems odd when someone who appears to be adamantly opposed to tournaments knows so much about the details of them

28". Sure.

33"... One time at band camp

Like I said, most tournaments are going to a 25" trout anyway so I guess a new excuse will have to be found.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Nebermind.....


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mr. Breeze said:


> This must be what Capt. Mickey and a Venice Capt. were referring to on the radio when they said they no longer visit 2cool. Said there are to many cowards posting from behind their screens on this site.


I bet this place survives without them.....I get more info in a week here than I do from several months of his show. No hard feelings, I like his show but if you can't ignore a few objectionable posts out of the many knowledgable ones here, you're probably better off elsewhere......


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

I fished with Steve Coffee, Mangus, and one other guide. They all seemed very professional and I was pleased with what I learned. I wanted to be a guide a long time ago but after talking to these guys I changed my mind. The job is physically too hard for me and the pay isn't always steady. 

So as far as bashing guides, I will only say this, I can't stand inconsiderate people on the water wether they're a guide or not. If I can cast a chicken boy in your boat, you're too **** close, if your leaving and you can't idle an extra 25 feet out to keep from throwing a big *** wake at me, you're very inconsiderate. Fish like Jesus would, take what you need and have a kind heart for the other people around you.


----------



## ROBALO23 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mickey Eastman RUINED THE OUTDOOR SHOW. Now its just a big commercial for guides. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

''....and the beat goes on''........


----------



## SaltyCowboy (Feb 25, 2012)

There is probably 10 to 20 reasons why fish catching is low these days.

Increased interest in fishing, alot more people on the water now days.

People blowing into areas that normally hold fish.

People blowing across areas that normally hold fish.

People flying 60 - 70 mph across the bay. It's hard to see fish sign at those speeds.

Internet fishing sites have turned fishing into the new pass time it seems. It has also given people that have never fished or run a boat in the bays before the resources to learn. In the old days it was go and learn boy if your brave enough.

New fast and pretty boats have generated more interest. 20 - 30 years ago all we had was tubs and props. Boats and fishing really wasn't that cool unless you actually wanted to learn how to pursue and find fish.

Joe Doggett let the cat out of the bag for alot folks. I gave up Port O'connor 20 years ago. Of course stories sale. If you flap your gums people will listen and follow. And yes the people that bragg on here about the places they catch alot of fish at will soon be looking around wondering what the heck happened to my fishing grounds. Why do you think the smart guides keep their mouths shut on their reports.

Big increase in tournaments now days.

Increase in the number of guides. You can stone me if you want but yes there are alot of guides on the water now days, they are pretty much on the water every day so they know the movements of the fish and they carry say 3-5 people on each trip, that does add up to a big potential limit of fish.

10-15 years ago i could fish alot of different bays (besides port o connor) during the middle of the week and see maybe 2 or 3 other boats. These days you have to play defense to keep from getting run over.

Big cities blocking run off of the rivers.

Intense number of folks making money off of the fishing and boating industry and it isn't just the guides. Alot of hype and sales around clothes, tackle, boats, motors, boat electronics, web sites.


----------



## BajaRat (Aug 5, 2005)

Gonna have to get worse then this Thomas.:work::work::work:


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Fisging Guide Bashing*

Look everyone wants to catch fish and those that don't aren't always happy with themselves because they buy all the tackle and gear the next guy has but they are not catching fish . 
Back in the day when flounder limits were 20 fish , I have had game wardens called to come check me out . Look those that bash these guides are the same ones from back then . 
HATERS !!!!!!!!! And they are multiplying !!!! Hey , they have good guides and bad guides but that's life . But in order for these guides to continue doing what they do ,they have to conserve so they have a healthy fishery. IF they know how to catch fish consistently they know what they are doing . If you bash these guides you need to look in the mirror and realize the problem isn't them its you . Your envy has kept you from catching fish . Stop worrying about the "mean" guides and spend your time fishing and get off the dam internet already . Too many of these people hide on this thing and wouldn't ever open their mouth at the dock while the guides are taking pictures with their clients catches . 
Let's go fishing , screw the seaweed, dirty water , windy conditions . Fishing is to bring enjoyment not stress ............. Laters


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Careful Guides Bash Back*

I never needed to advertise, big stringers or any of that - I relied on loyal repeat customers and word of mouth - I guided not to make money - because if that's your aim get another job - most years after expenses I made enough, but you will never meet a rich guide, nor likely many who guide past their fifties -

I guided to pay for my fishing addiction, nothing more fun to me than to see big smiles, whoopin and hollering while clients hooked up, guides make more memories in their lifetime than just about any other profession.

I have had thousands of clients from 1980 when I started to 2005 when I quit, and many many friends made, and many many folks who caught their all time personal best fish (out of five species I targeted). I never cleaned even ONE fish - I was not against you keeping a legal limit - just never cleaned em for you -

I ran a custom Southwestern /Southeastern guide business, I have fished from the Carolinas to Mexico and have met many ,many fine folks.

I TAUGHT more kids and adults about fish , their habits and the bait in the water and WHY we were fishing and where to be given a tidal ebb, as well as freshwater lakes and rivers. Taught em how to cast, how to set a hook, how to use a drag, likely made TPWD and a few other states millions of dollars in tax revenue when those folks invested in fishing gear and boats.

Just like any avenue of life there are good people who guide and bad people who guide - some sorry SOB guides do so because at one time before a six pak license requirement they were felons who couldn't get any other work. That USCG requirement weeded out a few bad apples.

Its not a problem when a guide follows a legal limit of whatever fish is available, it is a BY PRODUCT of what a client pays for - the KNOWLEDGE of where and how to catch them, many many guides I know practice CPR and have established a clientele that's like minded.

Heck if its cleaned fish clients wanted it would be cheaper and less fun to go to HEB.

Guiding is NOT A JOB - its a love and passion for the outdoors, and meeting new friends - those so quick to paint us with a broad brush do not know what you are talking about, or just maybe a lot of envy when you see those of us who put in our time daily on the water, providing fun outings for clients, putting them on fish

Guides/Clients take no more fish than do the rest of the good fishermen on the water who choose to fish for the table or fun.

Your state legislature sets creel limits, for EVERY fishermen on the water - maybe they need to start limiting the number of fishermen -

If you can't learn your quarry, what it likes to eat where it will be on a given tide change, why the fish is there, what forage its likely eating given the season,

Then maybe you need to take up golf.

Capt'n Tony - RETIRED


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Captain Tony*

Bravo ! Bravo ! Capt. Tony !


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

tokavi said:


> First of all guides like Thomas, Capt. Hebert, Mickey, and a bunch of others are a credit to the industry. They put up with all sorts of folks and give them an enjoyable fun experience that most appreciate.
> 
> Then there is the other guide. This is the one that causes folks to get a bad taste in their mouths for guides. Here is an expereince that happened to me. A buddy and I fished upper Trinity one afternoon, mid week. Had a great trip, catch a bunch of ttrout and head to the ramp at Ft. Anahuac. We get in the channel about half way to ramp and see a boat, also heading towards ramp ahead of us. This boat is basicly running just fast enough to stay on plane. We slow and follow because it is a fairly narrow channel and it would just be rude to pass them. This boat reaches the ramp and the driver pulls up lets everyone out then pulls in and blocks the ramp so no one can get to it. My buddy asks if the guy is going to leave his boat in the way. I looked back shugged and stood waiting in the front of the boat. Guy get the boat tied and heads for his truck while everyone else stands looking at us. My buddy is finally able to pull up where I can get out to get our truck. I head over get the truck and pull up to wait until the other guy loads his boat.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a sawed off little scraggly haired guide out of Aransas Pass.

Am I correct?


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

wahoozy said:


> One question, do you fish tournaments? And is it just the boat count on one lake that makes that statement wrong? Again everyone on these threads ignore the tournament problems..... Maybe they should post pictures of the 28-33" multiple big trout brought in at tournaments on the weekends then would you guys start crying about that and realize the tournaments have a far greater impact on our bays because they are kill tournaments after the biggest trout or biggest slot red.


do you fish tournaments???? guess you don't fish any of the big trout series around the Galveston area at all, like the Galveston trophy trout series or the specktacular series.. cause if you did ( or placed in any ) you would know that, yes there are some big fish brought in for the LIVE weigh ins, but they are also donated to the texas parks and wild life program at sea center to be breed and released back into the same bay system that you are fishing now.. with out the help of the tourney anglers and sea center I don't feel we would have the big trout numbers we have now.. so before you go bashing about how the tourneys are the problems for big fish learn the facts of what really goes on.. they don't yae the small fish back to the center.. they like the ones 25" and bigger to get data from and rebreed these fish. there genetics are the reson they do get big and when we can constantly reproduce those genetics then we can replenish the big trout


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

We have a dedicated forum for discussing the politics of fishing. These type threads would better be started and discussed there. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=104 While I respect that site sponsors here can start threads in any forum they wish, this entire subject is against the posted rules to begin with. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/forumdisplay.php?f=104 When future guide bashing posts are made, please report them using the report mechanism which is a triangle on the top right of each post. That way, we can ban those that don't follow the rules.


----------

